# News - Bioshock: Die Bioshock-Demo ist da



## System (21. August 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,610384


----------



## Accelerator (21. August 2007)

1,85GB ?? Ist machbar über DSL .... aber gibt's die Demo auch auf der nächsten Heft-DVD (ab1 ???


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Accelerator am 21.08.2007 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> 1,85GB ?? Ist machbar über DSL .... aber gibt's die Demo auch auf der nächsten Heft-DVD (ab1 ???


das füllt ja ne DVD5 fast zur hälfte. *g*


----------



## cryer (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 21.08.2007 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Accelerator am 21.08.2007 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man sollte nicht vergessen zu erwähnen, dass eine Grafikkarte mit Shader Model 3.0 wohl ebenfalls Voraussetzung ist. Zumindest habe ich Grafikfehler ohne Ende, was ein Spielen unmöglich macht


----------



## Zed012 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

bei EXP gibts insgesamt drei mirrors, beim masterserver 2 und 3 gibts eigentlich immer super speed 

http://www.exp.de/shownews.php?id=24269&aid=pc


----------



## nick2409 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie Bioshock auf eine DVD passen soll, wenn ein Level bereits 1,85GB ausmacht?


----------



## wOJ (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Wieso Hotfix für ATI'ler? Bei mir läuft die Demo ohne Treiberupdate erste Sahne!


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				nick2409 am 21.08.2007 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie Bioshock auf eine DVD passen soll, wenn ein Level bereits 1,85GB ausmacht?


auf ne DVD9 wird's schon passen.


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 21.08.2007 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso Hotfix für ATI'ler? Bei mir läuft die Demo ohne Treiberupdate erste Sahne!


auf NVidia-karten eigentlich auch.
aber in letzter zeit bringen NVidia halt für jedes hypegame einen neuen treiber raus.  
ich hätte lieber mal einen richtig guten. aber der neue soll ja auch ziemlich gut sein.


----------



## Fenris79 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

@wOJ

Da is ja nicht nur das 2Level" sonder die KI, Grafikengine, Sounds, Programmdateien drauf.

Is ja kein Video


----------



## wOJ (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 21.08.2007 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> wOJ am 21.08.2007 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bringen die neuen Treiber denn einen fühlbaren FPS Anstieg oder sind das Placebotreiber?


----------



## seech (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

So ein Mist, ich hab's gestern über einen Torrent runtergeladen, und jetzt, beim entpacken sagt mir WinRar, die data2.cab sei fehlerhaft. Aber mit dem eXp-Mirror von Zed012 kann ich es wenigstens mit annehmbarer Geschwindigkeit noch mal runterladen. Somit heißt es dann, noch mal zwei Stunden warten...


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 21.08.2007 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bringen die neuen Treiber denn einen fühlbaren FPS Anstieg oder sind das Placebotreiber?


laut guru3d-forum ja - bei vielen, aber nicht bei allen testern.
ich hab sie noch nicht getestet.


----------



## roben (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Bei games.t-online.de gibts noch nen flotten mirror, leider im moment nur für t-online kunden


----------



## roben (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

hier noch einer:
_Edit DJ: Nee, sorry, da gibts auch cracks._


----------



## Muehlenbichl (21. August 2007)

Hmm, bei mir hängt er sich beim 2. Ladebildschirm immer auf. Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen kann? Einstellungen habe ich wie vorgegeben gelassen.

Gruß


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 21.08.2007 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> wOJ am 21.08.2007 11:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das recht verstanden habe, sollen die Treiber primär GeForce 8 Karten beflügeln. Bei der 7800GT hatte ich nach der Treiberinstallation im Schnitt 1 - 4 FPS mehr (lauf Fraps). Nicht wirklich DER Bringer, zumal das Spiel bei mir automatisch unter 20 FPS fällt, wenn ich Bereiche mit starker Beleuchtung betrete. Da machen dann auch angepasste Detaileinstellungen keinen Unterschied mehr. Mich würde echt mal interessieren, ob die Leute mit den 6600GT-Karten tatsächlich flüssig spielen können (wie teilweise behauptet), oder ob die sich einfach nur etwas zusammenreimen... die 6600GT war schließlich schon bei FEAR und Quake4 teilweise extrem am Limit und sorgte für reichlich Performanceeinbrüche...

Regards, eX!


----------



## obi141 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Achwas, ist das bis hier auch schon durchgedrungen? 
Die Demo gibts schon seid 1 Uhr...


----------



## Hanibal12 (21. August 2007)

Also ich hab mir die Demo gestern geladen und sie funktioniert viel besser als erwartet.
Auf meinem Rechner:

X1800 XT(256MB)
1,5 GB Ram 
AMD64 3700+(@2,4)
Alle aktuellen Treiber

Läuft das Spiel mit ner 1024er Auflösung und allen Details traumhaft flüssig und ohne Fehler.

Geniales Spiel, Demo laden zahlt sich aus!


----------



## backpfeife (21. August 2007)

hab die demo seit heut früh um 7:30.
läuft auf meinem rechner in 1024x768 und allen details auf volle pulle flüssig.
4200+EE @2500MHz
x1950xt
2gig ram

das spiel macht richtig spaß


bei gameswelt hab ich mit 740kbs geladen. die haben die schnellsten mirrors.
http://gameswelt.de/pc/downloads/demos/


----------



## NixBlick (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.08.2007 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das recht verstanden habe, sollen die Treiber primär GeForce 8 Karten beflügeln. Bei der 7800GT hatte ich nach der Treiberinstallation im Schnitt 1 - 4 FPS mehr (lauf Fraps). Nicht wirklich DER Bringer, zumal das Spiel bei mir automatisch unter 20 FPS fällt,
> Regards, eX!


Hab auch eine 7800 aber ich hab keine Einbrüche und noch nen "alten" Treiber 91.63. Einstellung@Default.


----------



## backpfeife (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				nick2409 am 21.08.2007 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie Bioshock auf eine DVD passen soll, wenn ein Level bereits 1,85GB ausmacht?




schonmal was von Double-layer gehört?
da passen gut 8.5 - 9gig drauf


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				obi141 am 21.08.2007 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Achwas, ist das bis hier auch schon durchgedrungen?
> Die Demo gibts schon seid 1 Uhr...


hast du das gefühl, dass die redakteure hier 24/7 arbeiten?  

achja: http://www.seidseit.de/


----------



## crypto290 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Schwachsinn die Systemanforderung mein Rechner hat folgende Daten und ich kann auf Mittel mit 30FPS Zocken.

- AMD Sempron 2200+ (noch!)
- 1,3 GB RAM
- geForce 6600GT 128MB

Geile Grafik geile Atmo einfach nur der Hammer das Spiel.


----------



## markenprodukt (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 21.08.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> obi141 am 21.08.2007 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, owned   

Hab die Demo jetzt auch gestartet, Grafikfehler über Grafikkfehler, sehe nichtmal die Maus im Menü  
Muss wohl diesn dubiosen Graka-Treiber Patch installieren...


----------



## mrmatze1986 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Aloha
Also ich lad die Demo bei Steam.Geht auch recht fix.ca 200 KB/s.
Chuck Norris hat mal zum Geburtstag ne ganze Torte alleine gegessen.Seine Freunde haben ihm aber erst später gesagt, das darin ne Stripperin versteckt war


----------



## Streiter-Innos (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

ich krieg die krise hier... wenn ich den sch**** entpacken will, sagt er mir " unbekanntes Format oder beschädigte Datei". Hat einer einen Vorschlag, was hier gemacht werden kann ? HAb den DL von gamershell, vllt is die Version im eimer ? winzip und winrar sind beide die neusten versionen..


----------



## hening18 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Hallo ich habe die Demo unter Vista 32Bit und XP64Bit gespielt bei mir läuft es unter XP mit 30-60FPS Durschnit würde ich sagen 45FPS unter vista Läuft es nur mit 30FPS habe unter Vista den Optiemierten Treiber 163.44 Instaliert unter XP habe ich 163.15 hat jemand eine Idee voran das unter Vista liegt würde es gerne unter DX10 Spielen habe XP auch nur auf eine Alte Platte instaliert zum Testen

Mein Rechner
AMD X2 4400+@5000+
Mainboard Asus a8n32-SLI Deluxe
Ram 4GB Corsair XMS DDR400
Graka XFX8800GTX


----------



## Wittgenstein (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Also mit meinem Rechner (Sempron 3100+/6600GT/1GB RAM) läuft es auf mittleren Einstellungen flüssig.
Ob das auch mit an den Omega-Treibern liegen kann?


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Also ich habe die Demo heute morgen kurz angetestet und war sehr überascht wie gut diese bei mir läuft.Nach den ganzen Horrormeldungen hatte ich schon Befürchtungen man müßte ne GF 8800 GTX oder Ultra besitzen.Negativ.
Alles wunderbar.Habe die  neusten Nvidia Treiber drauf.


----------



## wOJ (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Jetzt noch Stranglehold & Airborndemo und ich bin ein glücklicher Mann


----------



## jordi (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				xotoxic242 am 21.08.2007 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe die Demo heute morgen kurz angetestet und war sehr überascht wie gut diese bei mir läuft.Nach den ganzen Horrormeldungen hatte ich schon Befürchtungen man müßte ne GF 8800 GTX oder Ultra besitzen.Negativ.
> Alles wunderbar.Habe die  neusten Nvidia Treiber drauf.



hui, nochmal glück gehabt, brauch ich keine teure 8800er, wenn auch schon ein spottbilligs 7800er SLI-System reicht.


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				jordi am 21.08.2007 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> hui, nochmal glück gehabt, brauch ich keine teure 8800er, wenn auch schon ein spottbilligs 7800er SLI-System reicht.


mit SLI haben aber sehr viele leute problem bei diesem game und die performance halbiert sich teilweise gegenüber einer einzelnen karte.
dafür wohl auch der neue treiber.


----------



## NixBlick (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 21.08.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt noch Stranglehold & Airborndemo und ich bin ein glücklicher Mann


Ja Stranglehold die Demo möchte auch gern haben damit ich mich endlich entscheiden kann, Ökomord oder Massenmord


----------



## BenniV (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Also zum DL kan nich www.4players.de empfehlen. Die waren heute Nacht um 1 Uhr mit 700-1200kb/s am start. 1,8Gb in ca. 35mins 

Rechner:
Athlon X2 4600
2Gb Ram
Ati X800XT

läuft auf 1280 x 1024 (LCD) mit allen Details super flüssig


----------



## Accelerator (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 21.08.2007 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> nick2409 am 21.08.2007 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na also! Nachdem die PCG-Heft-DVD's auch dieses Format haben wird die Demo ja wohl auch irgendwie drauf passen. Kann aber bei der kommenden Ausgabe daneben gehen - ist ja eine Jubiläumsausgabe (15Jahre). Da hoffe ich doch dann eher auf eine fette Vollversion !!!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				BenniV am 21.08.2007 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Also zum DL kan nich www.4players.de empfehlen. Die waren heute Nacht um 1 Uhr mit 700-1200kb/s am start. 1,8Gb in ca. 35mins
> 
> Rechner:
> Athlon X2 4600
> ...



Bitte was? Das Spiel dürfte nicht laufen bzw. nur Grafikfehler produzieren.

Auszug aus der Readme:


> Bioshock benötigt die Unterstützung für Pixel Shader 3.0, um ausgeführt werden zu können.



Also entweder hast Du dich bei der Bezeichnung der Grafikkarte getäuscht, oder Du willst uns hier einen Bären aufbinden...

Regards, eX!


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				jordi am 21.08.2007 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 21.08.2007 13:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooch, Sarkasmus. 
Wenn man sich halbwegs über Bioshock informiert hätte wüßte man das SLI nicht oder sehr gering unterstützt wird.Wert legt das Spiel auf einen Dual Core Prozi.
Desweiteren ist ein SLI System in dieser Ausstattung nicht teuer.ne 7800 GT bekommste bei Ebay NEU sogar noch für 120 Euro im sofortkauf.
Deshalb geb ich Dir den hier ---->   zurück und füge den hier --->    hinzu. 

Achja, habe nicht den 163.44 drauf sondern den Vorgänger und habe keine Probleme mit dem SLI.Liegt vielleicht auch an manchen Boards.


----------



## Wittgenstein (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Da gibts dann zur Feier des Tages Bioshock als Vollversion


----------



## Accelerator (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Wittgenstein am 21.08.2007 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibts dann zur Feier des Tages Bioshock als Vollversion


Klar ! Wenn Du Dir ein Jahresabo holst bekommst Du es bestimmt umsonst !


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Accelerator am 21.08.2007 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wittgenstein am 21.08.2007 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nee, da solls ja Crysis geben.Zumindest bei nen PCGH Abo.


----------



## xileF1337 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Also ich kann als "Mirror" nur Steam empfehlen. Ich lade mit durchschnittlich 300 kilobyte/s und habe zusätzlich die Sicherheit, dass ich nicht ganz von vorn mit runterladen anfangen muss wenn der Server zusammenbricht 

Alle anderen Mirrors, auf die hier verlinkt wird, sind atm total überlastet und starten bei mir teilweise garnicht erst o.O


----------



## Accelerator (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				xotoxic242 am 21.08.2007 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Accelerator am 21.08.2007 13:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut. Unter "Abo-Service" --> PCGames --> Prämienabo kannst Du unter verschieden Games wählen. Unter anderem auch Crysis und Bioshock.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				xotoxic242 am 21.08.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, habe nicht den 163.44 drauf sondern den Vorgänger



Dito, und ich muss sagen es läuft wirklich einwandfrei mit einer 7900GT und einem Single Core (alles auf hoch und 1280X1024). Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ob ichs mir kaufen werde weiß ich aber noch ned. Die Atmo ist super keine Frage, aber ich bekomme dort öfters mal Platzangst  

Gruß


----------



## Hard-2-Get (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Ich liebe Steam   Zieh hier grad mit durchschnittlich 200 KB/s


----------



## coolbobo (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Hey ich hab kurz nach 10, glaub ich 10.25 eine UserNews geschrieben mit genau dem Thema!!!!!!! UND siehe da in 35min wurde daraus nicht meine UserNews sondern eine PCGames News! Ist doch komisch oder?
Mein Portal war 4players.de - hab mit  Vollspeed geladen.


----------



## StatuS-Qu0 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Moin,
auf  "demonews.de" stehen mehrere downloadportale  zur verfügung.


----------



## hening18 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Hallo ich habe ein Problemm mit meinem SLI Bei der Demo habe 2x XFX8800GTX wenn ich es mit SLI Spiele bringt das noch richtig gut Frems Ich habe dan konstant 60FPS egal was passiert ohne ist 60FPS auch mein maximal Wert aber dan geht es noch runter wenn Leute kommen oder viele Licht efeckte da sind aber mein problemm ist mit SLI Stürtzt es häufig bei den Videos ab erst bekomme ich einmal kurz einen Grafigfehler und dan bleibt es hängen hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann Treiber einstehlung oder ähnliches.Ich Spiele es unter XP64 mit der Forceware 163.44
Wehre net wen einer einen Tip hätte.


----------



## BenniV (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				hening18 am 21.08.2007 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe ein Problemm mit meinem SLI Bei der Demo habe 2x XFX8800GTX wenn ich es mit SLI Spiele bringt das noch richtig gut Frems Ich habe dan konstant 60FPS egal was passiert ohne ist 60FPS auch mein maximal Wert aber dan geht es noch runter wenn Leute kommen oder viele Licht efeckte da sind aber mein problemm ist mit SLI Stürtzt es häufig bei den Videos ab erst bekomme ich einmal kurz einen Grafigfehler und dan bleibt es hängen hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann Treiber einstehlung oder ähnliches.Ich Spiele es unter XP64 mit der Forceware 163.44
> Wehre net wen einer einen Tip hätte.



Also wahrscheinlich arbeitet das wegen deiner geradezu desaströsen Deutschkenntnissi nicht richtig. Das ist ja eine glatte Beleidigung das zu lesen, geschweige denn das es irgendwie verständlich wäre!


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				hening18 am 21.08.2007 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann


ich weiss es sogar: *VSYNC*. das limitiert die FPS auf die bildwiederholrate, wenn die 60Hz ist, gibt's nicht mehr als 60FPS (was aber auch reicht).
ohne VSYNC ist das game eh kaum spielbar, weil das tearing extrem stark auffällt.


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				BenniV am 21.08.2007 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Deutschkenntnissi


glashaus... steine...


----------



## Mito (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Die demo gabs seit gestern schon ;-D Naja performance läßt zu wünschen übrig gerade bei D3D10 kann es bei allen Details sehr happig werden. (C2D E6750 2GB 8800GTS vista )


----------



## BenniV (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 21.08.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> BenniV am 21.08.2007 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30 secs bei der Arbeit ;D


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Mito am 21.08.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Die demo gabs seit gestern schon ;-D Naja performance läßt zu wünschen übrig gerade bei D3D10 kann es bei allen Details sehr happig werden. (C2D E6750 2GB 8800GTS vista )


das sollte eigentlich nicht der fall sein. gerade mit deiner hardware sollte es unter D3D10 in etwas gleich gut laufen wie unter DX9.


----------



## Otakon32 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				BenniV am 21.08.2007 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Also zum DL kan nich www.4players.de empfehlen. Die waren heute Nacht um 1 Uhr mit 700-1200kb/s am start. 1,8Gb in ca. 35mins
> 
> Rechner:
> Athlon X2 4600
> ...



Na wenn sich da mal nicht jemand in der Bezeichnung seiner Grafikkarte vertan hat  Game braucht Shader 3.0 deine Karte 2.1 d.h. Nur Grafikfehler und Stottern, kein normales Bild, fehlender Mauszeiger im Menü usw ^^
Grüße von jemanden mit der auch eine X800 Karte hat 

PS: PCGAMES Team könntet Ihr in der News evtl bei der Grafikkarte nicht nur 128MB Karte benötigt sondern noch den hinweis dazu geben das eine Shader 3.0 Karte gebraucht wird?


----------



## Wittgenstein (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Also meine 6600GT hat auch nur Shader 2 und es funzt prima


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Mito am 21.08.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Die demo gabs seit gestern schon ;-D





			
				Otakon32 am 21.08.2007 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn sich da mal nicht jemand in der Bezeichnung seiner Grafikkarte vertan hat  Game braucht Shader 3.0 deine Karte 2.1 d.h. Nur Grafikfehler und Stottern, kein normales Bild, fehlender Mauszeiger im Menü usw ^^
> Grüße von jemanden mit der auch eine X800 Karte hat



was sollen die ständigen wiederholungen? lest doch erst den thread, bevor ihr postet. danke.


----------



## coolbobo (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Also ich kann die Demo alles auf MAX mit Dym.-Beleuchtung und DX  10 in einer auflösung von 1280/1024 flüßig zocken (ohne VSync) 
Ich habe nen X2 3800+ 2GHz + 8800GTS + 2GB Ram


----------



## BenniV (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Otakon32 am 21.08.2007 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> BenniV am 21.08.2007 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab den Karton gerade nicht zur Hand, aber ich bin mir da doch relativ sicher. 
Vor allem, weil die Karte schon über 1 Jahr auf dem Buckel hat.
Evntl. solltest du deine Treiber mal checken


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Wittgenstein am 21.08.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine 6600GT hat auch nur Shader 2 und es funzt prima


ne, der NV43 hat sehr wohl shader 3.0.


----------



## Otakon32 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Wittgenstein am 21.08.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine 6600GT hat auch nur Shader 2 und es funzt prima


Nein die 6600GT hat Shader 3.0 

Wäh HanFred warst ein Paar Sekunden schneller


----------



## Wittgenstein (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Echt jetzt? Oha, und ich dachte die ganze Zeit der hätte keinen   
Wieder was dazugelernt


----------



## Dario90 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Über Steam lässt sich die Demo auch einwandfrei runterladen  Bei allen Mirrors hatte ich höchstens 50kbit/s, bei Steam läuft es mit über 300  

Bin sehr gespannt auf die Demo, gibt ja eigentlich nur positive Meinungen


----------



## Unrealzocker2001 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Man kann sich die Demo auch bei Steam und unter

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/download_info/PC-CDROM/Download/46320.html

herunterladen


----------



## Otakon32 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				BenniV am 21.08.2007 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Otakon32 am 21.08.2007 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Treiber ist der 7.8 er also der neueste soweit ich weiss. Die X800 hat nur Shader 2.0+ 
Evtl verwechselst du das auch mit AGP3? Najo eigentlich auch egal 

Chip R420 
DirectX Version 9.0c
Pixel-Shader 2.0+ 
Vertex-Shader 2.0+


----------



## Wittgenstein (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Dario90 am 21.08.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin sehr gespannt auf die Demo, gibt ja eigentlich nur positive Meinungen



Stimmt, der einzige "Kritikpunkt" wäre dass sie ziemlich kurz ist.


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Wittgenstein am 21.08.2007 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, der einzige "Kritikpunkt" wäre dass sie ziemlich kurz ist.


das relativiert sich alles, wenn man die Heavenly Sword - demo auf der PS3 kennt.


----------



## Dark875 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Also ich hab die demo mir rein gezogn und kann nur sagen daas das speil hammer ist !!!!! gibst eingentlich auch so was wie en multyplayer modus?


----------



## Wittgenstein (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 21.08.2007 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wittgenstein am 21.08.2007 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So schlimm?


----------



## cutterslade1234 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

habe mir die demo gerade reingezogen. sehr sehr schön hat mich überzeugt, werde mir das spiel zulegen.
wäre noch interessant zu sehen wie die dx 10 unterstützung aussieht, ob es da grosse unterschiede zwischen ihr und der dx 9 version gibt im aussehen und performance.

habe die demo mit 1680 x 1080 gespielt .
sieht sehr gut aus.
mein PC:
AMD X2 4800 
7900 GTX
2 Gb Ram


----------



## NiborGER (21. August 2007)

Hi
Ich hab ein Problem mit der Demo und hab noch kein passenden Thread gefunden.
Ich hab die Demo über Steam geladen, aber wenn ich die Demo starten will wird mir erst das Bioshocklogo eingeblendet und dann wird mein Bildschirm schwarz.Wenn ich dann den Taskmanager öffne erhalt Ich eine Standart Fehlermeldung, dass es zu einem Problem gekommen sei.

Mein System:
CPU:   C2D 6750
Grafik:Geforce 8800gts 320mb (forceware 163.44)
Mainboard:Gigabyte P35 DS3
2GB Ram
Vista x86


----------



## obi141 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 21.08.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> obi141 am 21.08.2007 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, habe ich nicht, aber wenn eine Demo zu einem Titel wie Bioshock schon um 1 Uhr veröffentlicht wird und erst um 11 Uhr hier in den News erscheint, zieht dein Argument überhaupt nichtmehr.
Dieses seid-seit Thema, oder überhaupt Rechtschreibfehler, rollen Leute nur auf, wenn die restlichen Argumente nicht viel Wert sind...aber trotzdem danke für deine Mühe mir den Link zu nennen.
Ließ deine halbe Zeile durch und ich schick dir nen Link über Groß- Kleinschreibung...


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Otakon32 am 21.08.2007 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> BenniV am 21.08.2007 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich Bestätigen.
Was aber "lustig" ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die erste Sequenz im Flugzeug ohne Bildfehler daherkommt. Jene Szene ist doch auch in Spielgrafik gehalten und kein vorgerenderter Film, oder?
Erst wenn Wasser ins Spiel kommt, wirds unspielbar.
Ich hab nicht mal den Leuchtturm gefunden, obwohl ich die 360-Demo ca sechs mal angefangen habe


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 21.08.2007 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Was aber "lustig" ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die erste Sequenz im Flugzeug ohne Bildfehler daherkommt. Jene Szene ist doch auch in Spielgrafik gehalten und kein vorgerenderter Film, oder?


Ich glaube, es handelt sich dabei um eine Sequenz. Im Ordner gibt es z.B. die Videofile "PlaneSequence.bik". Allein der Umstand, dass ich dort 220 FPS hatte, während das Starren auf eine Wand im späteren Spiel nur 22 FPS bringt, spricht in meinen Augen für ein qualitativ sehr gutes Video. ^^

*Edith Piaf kreischt nachtragend*: Jop, definitiv ein Vid. Mit dem RAD-Video Tool kann man sich das Ding angucken. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## NixBlick (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Dark875 am 21.08.2007 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab die demo mir rein gezogn und kann nur sagen daas das speil hammer ist !!!!! gibst eingentlich auch so was wie en multyplayer modus?


Kein Mp


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.08.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> *Edith Piaf kreischt nachtragend*: Jop, definitiv ein Vid. Mit dem RAD-Video Tool kann man sich das Ding angucken.
> 
> Regards, eX!


Asoo. Danke


----------



## DjDavyK (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Bei mir läuft die Demo ausgezeichnet,
habe aber noch Texturstufen drinnen die ich nicht 
wegbekomme, es ist aber alles auf high eingestellt.

Habt ihr BITTE mal'n Tip? 

Rechner:
C2D
2Gb Ram
8800 GTS


----------



## Revostyle (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Boar einfach bloß HAMMER des Game,die Grafik und erst die völlige Freiheit.Ich kann es total Flüssig zocken mit  alles Hoch(Naja lies sich ja net viel einstellen ist ja Demo)aber ich spiele es mit durchschnittlich 80 Frames.ich habe mir Demo über Steam geholt deswegen habe ich die Englische -Fassung schön Blutig^^.Ne also des was ich von den Trailern her  gewohnt war,wird total  getroffen selten so ein geiles Spiel gespielt.Absoluter kauftipp ich will ich brauchs ich bekomm es hahahah^^


----------



## daJungmann (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

*Leute, wie oft denn noch: Bitte KEINE LINKS zu Seiten posten, die auch ILLEGALE Inhalte anbieten. Danke! *


----------



## Razor (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Revostyle am 21.08.2007 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mir Demo über Steam geholt deswegen habe ich die Englische -Fassung schön Blutig^^.



sind die anderen fassungen der demo also "deutsch" und geschnitten ? würde mich doch sehr wundern  :-o *kreisch* 
denke ich aber mal nicht (und hoffe, dass ich nicht 1,85 GB quasi "umsonst" lade - wenn auch in kleinen rar-teilarchiven ^^)


----------



## Ecle (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Glaubt ihr das Bioshock mit'ner 7600GT und 3000+@2,5ghz auf maximalen Details in 1024x768 einigermaßen flüssig läuft??
In DX9 wohlgemerkt.

Edit: Download dauert noch'n bisl. (ca.6 stunden)


----------



## papamocambo (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Was ich nach wie vor  Peinlich finde ist das ein Spiel das 2007 rauskommt kein Antialiasing unterstützt, oder ist das nur bei mir so?

Scheint sonst irgendwie keinem aufzufallen.

Gruss
Andy


----------



## EZ-Roller (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				papamocambo am 21.08.2007 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich nach wie vor  Peinlich finde ist das ein Spiel das 2007 rauskommt kein Antialiasing unterstützt, oder ist das nur bei mir so?
> 
> Scheint sonst irgendwie keinem aufzufallen.
> 
> ...



Hab' jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass Bioshock bzw. die U3 Engine im Allgemeinen Antialiasing nur unter Vista unterstützt...


----------



## Lordghost (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Also der ATI Hotfix bewirkt bei mir genau NIX.

Hab ich mir schon gedacht ^^

Edit: Naja mal unter Windoof Wischda ausprobieren 
Edit2: Oha, grad mal Kommentare überflogen, hab ne X850XT. Naja, solangse das Prob in der Verkaufsversion in den Griff bekommen alles halb so wild 

Blub

Btw: Zum AA: kennt ihr Wayne? Wenn nicht, ich kann euch gern die Koordinaten nennen, dann könnt ihr ihm mal nen  Besuch abstatten...

Ja kommt und überrollt mich mit euren Hassparolen xD


----------



## papamocambo (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				EZ-Roller am 21.08.2007 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> papamocambo am 21.08.2007 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas hab ich schon befürchtet, diese Politik werde ich allerdings nicht unterstützen, evtl. bin ich da etwas zimperlich aber das spricht für mich nicht gerade für Bioshock bzw. Spiele die auf der U3 Engine basieren, das kann ja die mittlerweile schon zum alten Eisen gehörende Source Engine besser..
Unabhängig davon sieht Bioshock sehr gut aus u. auch die Performance ist prima, ich mag halt nur die Treppchenbildung an den Kanten auf den Tod nicht..



Gruss
Andy


----------



## pilzbefall (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

kein Antialiasing unter XP?? Und ich dachte, das wäre nur ne Treiberinkompatibilität. AF funktioniert glaub ich auch nicht. Performance & Grafik is allerdings spitze, hab ne 1950XT AGP und läuft damit wunderbar flüssig (45-60fps) alles auf high u. 1250x960er Auflösung.


----------



## cryer (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Lordghost am 21.08.2007 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der ATI Hotfix bewirkt bei mir genau NIX.
> 
> Hab ich mir schon gedacht ^^
> 
> ...



Unter Wasser stirbt man leise ^^
Auch die Verkaufsversion wird wohl den Sado Maso 3.0 benötigen. Leider Gottes ist deshalb eine Bestellung für eine GF 8600 raus gegangen. Da ich eh einen neuen PC zusammen bastel, hab ich das nun eben vorgezogen. Ich rechne mal damit, dass die englische LE zum We bei mir ankommt, dann wars eben ein, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, "blindkauf" (hier bitte ein sarkastisches Lachen hinzufügen)...


----------



## TCPip2k (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Also bei mir läuft es super.

Habe einen AMD athlon 64bit x2 dual core 4800+ mit einer Radeon x1900 xtx auf Vista 64 bit.


----------



## Alex8791 (21. August 2007)

*AW:*

Intel Pentium 4 3000+
2048RAM Arbeitspeicher
GeForce 6600 //256mb
-------------------------------
Mittlere Details
Auflösung 800x600 kein Problem.
-------------------------------
is kein witz!!....läuft super
zwar nicht so ne bombengrafik aber - ES LÄUFT!!


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (21. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Lordghost am 21.08.2007 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit2: Oha, grad mal Kommentare überflogen, hab ne X850XT. Naja, solangse das Prob in der Verkaufsversion in den Griff bekommen alles halb so wild



Muss ich dich leider Enttäuschen! Auch bei der Verkaufsversion wirds bei dir mit der Grafikkarte nicht laufen, da die Grafik-Engine die Bioshock nutzt, wird eine Grafikkarte mit Shader-Model 3.0 benötigt und deine ist eine Shader-Model 2.1!


Edit:
Also erst bei *ATI-Karten* ab reihe *X1000* und bei *Nvidia* ab reihe *Geforce 6000* bekommt man Bioshock zum laufen


----------



## N8Mensch (21. August 2007)

backpfeife am 21.08.2007 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> hab die demo seit heut früh um 7:30.
> läuft auf meinem rechner in 1024x768 und allen details auf volle pulle flüssig.
> 4200+EE @2500MHz
> x1950xt
> ...



Läuft bei dir aber "nur" mit direct x9. Also nicht wirklich mit allen details.... 

Bin mal gespannt, ob der optische Unterschied zu directx10 wirklich so groß ist? 

Die auf Giga.TV gezeigte X360 Version sah auf meinem alten Röhrenfernseher schon recht gut aus. Vor allem der Anfang im Wasser an der Oberfläche.


----------



## cybershock17 (21. August 2007)

erster Eindruck: Die 15 Minuten dieses Spiels machen mächtig Spaß, auch wenn mir das ein wenig zu viele Gegner sind. Stört irgendwie die Horror-Atmosphäre. Aber ansonsten eine richtig runde Sache. 

Zur Performance:
my System:
Athlon XP 3000+
1 GB RAM
Radeon X1650 PRO

alles außer die Texturen auf niedrig gestellt und in 800x600 Auflösung. Es ruckelt fast gar nicht, nur am Ende ein bißchen, aber das liegt an den vielen Gegnern. Und trotzdem sieht es Hammer aus... freue mich schon auf die XBOX 360 Versionen auf meinem HD Fernseher!!!


----------



## Richard_XXI2 (21. August 2007)

die ersten minuten des spiels sind einfach hammer:
+schöne grafik
+toller sound
+die athmosphäre ist ebenfalls bombastisch
+etc.   

nur etwas ist mir etwas komisch rübergekommen, die teils etwas unglaubwürdige physik. um ein beispiel zu nennen: ich schlage gegner ko, dieser sein schlageisen los, doch anstatt physikalisch korrekt auf den boden zu fliegen, schwirrt es noch ein bisschen herum.

und nun zum grössten minuspunkt der *DEMO*von bioshock. ich habe ganze 1.85 gb geladen für ein knappe halbe stunde spielzeit .
schon etwas sehr dürftig!
zur performence:
Core Duo 6750
2 GB RAM
8800 GTS 640 MB

lauft absolut flüssig auf höchsten details und 16xAF und 8xAA  .


----------



## frozenferret (21. August 2007)

Moin, also auf nem A64 4000+ mit 2 Gig und einer X1950GT läuft es soweit sehr gut, bis auf den Großen Raum fast am Ende mit den vielen Gegnern, da holpert der Sound mächtig und es kommt auch kurzzeitig zu leichten Rucklern.
Aber ansonsten gefällt es mir recht gut, sehr atmosphärisch...

P.S. Die Spielzeit der Demo ist anbetrachts der Größe wirklich etwas bescheiden!


----------



## Gehirnboiler (21. August 2007)

Servus bei mir auf nem Athlon 3000+ mit Radeon 850pro läuft gar nix. Selbst mit dem ATI Treiber gibts nur Fehlermeldungen. Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## EZ-Roller (21. August 2007)

Richard_XXI2 am 21.08.2007 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ...lauft absolut flüssig auf höchsten details und 16xAF und 8xAA  .



Vista? Weil ansonsten 0xAF und 0xAA...


----------



## ElayneMarley (21. August 2007)

Ist die deutsche Version geschnitten (wenn ich mir das Spiel bei Amazon bestelle oder im Media Markt kaufe)? Wenn ja, wie stark?


----------



## Accelerator (21. August 2007)

Gehirnboiler am 21.08.2007 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus bei mir auf nem Athlon 3000+ mit Radeon 850pro läuft gar nix. Selbst mit dem ATI Treiber gibts nur Fehlermeldungen. Hat jemand einen Tip?


Lese Dir halt mal den Thread richtig durch. Deine GraKa kann nur ShaderModel 2.1 - Mindestvorraussetzung ist jedoch SM 3.0 - also Radeon X1000 aufwärts.


----------



## TCPip2k (21. August 2007)

Bei Chip.de gibts eine recht schnelle bitTorrent-version 

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_28481407.html


----------



## Chemenu (21. August 2007)

So, hab die Demo jetz mal eben fertig gedaddelt... 33 Minuten...

Aber am Ende wurds verdammt knackig... bist du deppad...   

Die zwei Drohnen und dann noch ca. 15 Splicer... habs grad so mit dem letzten Medikit noch geschafft... war schon sehr kurz vorm abkratzen... da in diesem Scheishaus... 

Bissal zu viel Action auf einmal für meinen Geschmack... hätte mir mehr subtilen Grusel gewünscht. Naja, bin noch sehr unentschlossen ob ich mir das Spiel kaufen soll...


----------



## Luccah (21. August 2007)

Das es sehr actionreich wird, war doch vorher schon anhand der Videos abzusehen...
aber die Stelle gen Ende fand ich auch recht knackig..!
Irgendwie erinnert mich Bioshock von der Schnelligkeit und dem Anspruch an Dark Messiah..klar ein ganz anderes Setting, aber ansonsten beim Gameplay gibt es doch gewisse Ähnlichkeiten. Schnelle Entscheidungen und Reaktionsvermögen sind da echt gefragt, bei Bioshock kommt noch "das Umgebung zu Nutze machen" dazu, so konnte man es zumindest in den Videos sehen...
Also ich finde es echt klasse, macht ne menge Spass! (  : Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf eine Versandbestätigungsmail von Okaysoft, hoffe doie kommt morgen!!!!


----------



## Alex8791 (21. August 2007)

> Chemenu - 21.08.2007 22:49
> So, hab die Demo jetz mal eben fertig gedaddelt... 33 Minuten...
> 
> Aber am Ende wurds verdammt knackig...



hab auch so um die 30 minuten gebraucht..  
aber wie du gesagt hast das ende wird verdammt knackig
aber von der demo halt ich noch net so viel weil sie zu einfach war selbst auf 2ter stufe..da hat ich mir mehr erhoft..naja hoffen wa mal die full geht ab   
*und an alle die das game net zocken könne weil ihr system zu schwach ist - spart für nen neuen rechner der für alle "next-gen" games ausreicht ^^*


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2007)

Chemenu am 21.08.2007 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Die zwei Drohnen und dann noch ca. 15 Splicer... habs grad so mit dem letzten Medikit noch geschafft... war schon sehr kurz vorm abkratzen... da in diesem Scheishaus...


musst halt die drohnen und die stand-mgs erst per blitz ausschalten und dann hacken. dann helfen die dir.


----------



## Chemenu (21. August 2007)

HanFred am 21.08.2007 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 21.08.2007 22:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Drohne, die erste, hab ich gehackt... dann bin ich losgelaufen und hab mich in das Scheishaus "gerettet"... und dann saß ich richtig in der Falle...
Ne Sentry-Gun und ne Drohne da drin, und von beiden Seiten kommen die Splicer...    

Ich lad grad ein Video davon hoch, hab das ganze mit Handy gefilmt... musste mir grad den Arsch ablachen was ich da für Scheise gebaut hab... und vor allem das Geräusch wie ich auf der armen Maus rumhämmer...


----------



## Taquilla (21. August 2007)

Chemenu am 21.08.2007 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 21.08.2007 23:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann es sich auch einfacher machen, indem man das Teil an der Decke abknallt bevor der Alarm ausgelöst wird, dann kommen keine Drohnen.


----------



## Chemenu (21. August 2007)

Ich hab da kein "Teil an der Decke" gesehen...  :-o 

Hier der Link zum Video:
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4lp6miu

Für alle die mal sehen wollen wie schlecht ich eigentlich im zocken bin...  
Nicht über die Huntergrundgeräusche wundern, is wie gesagt nur mit Handy abgefilmt... 

Edit: 
Vergesst es, Tinypic schneidet nach 5 Minuten...  

Wo kann man den Videos uploaden die ca. 35 Minuten dauern, aber nur 27 MB groß sind? Format ist 3gp...


----------



## Taquilla (22. August 2007)

Chemenu am 21.08.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da kein "Teil an der Decke" gesehen...  :-o
> 
> Hier der Link zum Video:
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4lp6miu
> ...



Noch in der oberen Etage, bevor man die Treppe runtergeht, dort ist links in der Ecke oben an der Decke eine Kamera, die muss man sofort abknallen wenn man um die Ecke kommt, damit der Alarm nicht ausgelöst wird.


----------



## Wittgenstein (22. August 2007)

Taquilla am 22.08.2007 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 21.08.2007 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jap, is ne Cam, aber die kann man auch hacken


----------



## Chemenu (22. August 2007)

Taquilla am 22.08.2007 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch in der oberen Etage, bevor man die Treppe runtergeht, dort ist links in der Ecke oben an der Decke eine Kamera, die muss man sofort abknallen wenn man um die Ecke kommt, damit der Alarm nicht ausgelöst wird.



Ich glaub an der Stelle war ich schon kräftig am rumballern... vor den Drohnen kamen noch paar Splicer... und dann war auch schon dieses Ding vor mir...  :-o


----------



## Wittgenstein (22. August 2007)

Chemenu am 22.08.2007 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Taquilla am 22.08.2007 00:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ging mir zuerst auch so. Hab erstmal alles über den Haufen geschossen bevor ich gerafft hab dass es auch einfacher geht


----------



## Eyermann (22. August 2007)

Echt zum Kotzen.2 Std runterladen.instllieren und nach 15 min ist die Demo durch.Der rest ist nur Film.Habe mir echt mehr versprochen von der Demo.


----------



## Wittgenstein (22. August 2007)

Eyermann am 22.08.2007 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Echt zum Kotzen.2 Std runterladen.instllieren und nach 15 min ist die Demo durch.Der rest ist nur Film.Habe mir echt mehr versprochen von der Demo.


Aber du hast dir zumindest selbst einen Eindruck davon machen können, wie sich das Ganze so spielt und dass es eine Demo vor dem Release gibt ist ja auch nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## Eyermann (22. August 2007)

System am 21.08.2007 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Echt zum Kotzen.Da wird soviel Theater gemacht fuer die Demo und dann ist Sie nach 15 min durchgespielt.Habe mir mehr erhofft von 1,85 gig Download.Ansonsten ist die Grafik und das Gameplay klasse.


----------



## Wittgenstein (22. August 2007)

Eyermann am 22.08.2007 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 21.08.2007 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na allein diese Erkenntnis war es doch schon wert


----------



## Chemenu (22. August 2007)

Video doch noch online.

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-1284163363097959300&hl=de

Aber irgendwie is die Qualität noch um einiges mieser geworden...
...wer es sich antun will.... biddeschön...  

Die Soundkulisse isses zumindest Wert, fettes Gewitter im Hintergrund.


----------



## Onkel-Cannabia (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				xileF1337 am 21.08.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann als "Mirror" nur Steam empfehlen. Ich lade mit durchschnittlich 300 kilobyte/s und habe zusätzlich die Sicherheit, dass ich nicht ganz von vorn mit runterladen anfangen muss wenn der Server zusammenbricht
> 
> Alle anderen Mirrors, auf die hier verlinkt wird, sind atm total überlastet und starten bei mir teilweise garnicht erst o.O



Na toll, danke für den Tip. Habs mit Steam geladen --> This game is currently unavailable. Please try again at another time. 

Ich hab wieder vergessen, dass ich Steam meiden wollte. Jetzt hab ich den Salat. 1,8GB mit DSL 1000 den ganzen Tag gesaugt und hab nichts davon. Hät ich lieber mal den Torrent angeschmissen


----------



## Dario90 (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

Hab es gestern mit Steam runtergeladen und es funzt einwandfrei.

Sogar auf meinem nicht mehr superguten Rechner läuft es auf 1680*1050, alle Details auf hoch, bis auf ein paar Stellen flüssig   

Die Grafik ist trotz fehlendem AA extremst gut und die Athmosphäre erst.. extremst bedrückend, spannend usw.

Das Gameplay ist auch allererste Sahne, auf jeden Fall *die* Demo die mich noch mehr wie damals HalfLife2 davon überzeugt hat die Vollversion zu kaufen 

Little Sisters, die mit heller Kinderstimme Bruder Jakob singen und dabei ihre Spritze in Leichen bohren um Adam zu ergattern hat man ja auch nicht alle Tage und dabei noch die Musik im Hintergrund  

Und bei der Stelle mit der Kamera und den Drohnen hab ich auch die komplette Munition der MP verschossen.. obwohl man auch einfach die Kamera hätte deaktivieren können, danach ham mich die Drohnen nicht mehr angegriffen.

Edit: Ich bräuchte bisschen Hilfe was das Hacken von den Drohnen angeht  Bei meinem ersten Versuch ist das Ding ziehmlich schnell vor mir in die Luft geflogen  weil ich zuerst nicht wusste was man machen muss, danach wars dann schon zu spät


----------



## oceano (22. August 2007)

Eyermann am 22.08.2007 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Echt zum Kotzen.2 Std runterladen.instllieren und nach 15 min ist die Demo durch.Der rest ist nur Film.Habe mir echt mehr versprochen von der Demo.



Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul


----------



## HanFred (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Dario90 am 22.08.2007 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Ich bräuchte bisschen Hilfe was das Hacken von den Drohnen angeht  Bei meinem ersten Versuch ist das Ding ziehmlich schnell vor mir in die Luft geflogen  weil ich zuerst nicht wusste was man machen muss, danach wars dann schon zu spät


also man muss dafür sorgen, darauf wird man auch hingewiesen, dass die grünlichblaue flüssigkeit an den richtigen ort gelangt.
dazu deckt man möglichst schnell alle felder auf und baut sich ein rohr, das vom "eingang" zum "ausgang" führt, indem man passende rohrstücke zusammensetzt.
sehr simpel eigentlich, beim ersten versuch habe ich allerdings auch versagt.


----------



## Razor (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

DirectX 10 (Vista64), alle Details max, Auflösung 1680*1050
absolut flüssig, keine Framedrops 

Core2Duo E6850
8800 GTX
2 GB Ram
Gigabyte P35 DS3P

achja, _ohne_ den neuen NVidian Beta Treiber


----------



## Rabowke (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Dario90 am 22.08.2007 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Ich bräuchte bisschen Hilfe was das Hacken von den Drohnen angeht  Bei meinem ersten Versuch ist das Ding ziehmlich schnell vor mir in die Luft geflogen  weil ich zuerst nicht wusste was man machen muss, danach wars dann schon zu spät


Du kannst das Hacken aber auch gegen Geld automatisch vornehmen lassen. Spart vllt. ein wenig Frust, ach ja, zum kurzzeitigen Deaktivieren der Drohne empfiehlt sich der Elektroblitz.


----------



## HanFred (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.08.2007 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> zum kurzzeitigen Deaktivieren der Drohne empfiehlt sich der Elektroblitz.


sag' ich doch. :-o


----------



## Rabowke (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 22.08.2007 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 22.08.2007 10:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Überlesen. Sorry.


----------



## Dario90 (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

Danke für die Tips 

Edit: War die Demo bei euch eigentlich auf Deutsch oder Englisch? 

Ich hab sie über Steam geladen und die Sprachausgabe war auf Englisch.


----------



## HanFred (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Dario90 am 22.08.2007 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Tips
> 
> Edit: War die Demo bei euch eigentlich auf Deutsch oder Englisch?
> 
> Ich hab sie über Steam geladen und die Sprachausgabe war auf Englisch.


alles multi.
dann sicher auch per steam.


----------



## Chemenu (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

Also mal zum Hacken. Kann es sein dass das aufdecken der "Memory-Teile" Geld kostet? Hab da nicht wirklich aufgepasst... 

Insgesamt finde ich das ganze aber eher nervig... auch etwas unlogisch.
Warum muss ich in einem elektr. Gerät den Verlauf einer Flüssigkeit manipulieren?
Wasserkühlung deaktivieren damit das Ding überhitzt und aufgrund des daraus resultierenden Hardwaredefekts für mich kämpft?  :-o


----------



## whitedead (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

Eine Frage:
Hab mir passend zur Demo den neuen Forceware-Treiber 163.44 für WinXP gezogen und wollte den dann installieren.
Doch dann trat ein Problem auf, was ich bis jetzt noch nie hatte. Die Installation des Treibers brach ab, weil angeblich keine passende Hardware gefunden wurde. Hat jemand Ahnung woran das liegt oder ist der Treiber einfach Sch... . Denn bis jetzt hatte jeder funktioniert.


----------



## Wittgenstein (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				whitedead am 22.08.2007 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage:
> Hab mir passend zur Demo den neuen Forceware-Treiber 163.44 für WinXP gezogen und wollte den dann installieren.
> Doch dann trat ein Problem auf, was ich bis jetzt noch nie hatte. Die Installation des Treibers brach ab, weil angeblich keine passende Hardware gefunden wurde. Hat jemand Ahnung woran das liegt oder ist der Treiber einfach Sch... . Denn bis jetzt hatte jeder funktioniert.


Was hast du denn für ne Grafikkarte?


----------



## whitedead (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Wittgenstein am 22.08.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> whitedead am 22.08.2007 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine 6800 GT. Soll angeblich unterstützt werden.


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

hey, habe die demo nun auch gesaugt...allerdings ist die setup.exe von einem trojaner befallen. komisch allerdings, da ich es bei gamershell geladen habe!
nun löscht mein antivirus die datei immer wenn ich sie entpacke, und wenn ich das verhindere kann er sie auch nicht ausführen.
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich nur die setup.exe herbekomme, bzw kann sie jemand kurz bei rapidshare oder so hochladen?

würde die demo gerne installieren und testen... vielen dank!

- SteGER


----------



## Blade89ra (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

also bei mir läuft Demo auf 1024*768 mit vollen details  außer dx 10 erstaunlich gut hab ich net gedacht dass die so gut laufen wird außer wenn ich einen neuen Raum betrete stottert es kurz ansonsten kann ich locker mit mehreren gegner aufnehmen und es ruckelt net mein sys ist AMD 64 3200+ 1GB Ram und Gainward 7900 GT (512) AGP. Aber irgendwie bin ich schon 2 mal dort verreckt xD 
Blade89ra


----------



## WillSmith14 (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Blade89ra am 22.08.2007 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mir läuft Demo auf 1024*768 mit vollen details  außer dx 10 erstaunlich gut hab ich net gedacht dass die so gut laufen wird außer wenn ich einen neuen Raum betrete stottert es kurz ansonsten kann ich locker mit mehreren gegner aufnehmen und es ruckelt net mein sys ist AMD 64 3200+ 1GB Ram und Gainward 7900 GT (512) AGP. Aber irgendwie bin ich schon 2 mal dort verreckt xD
> Blade89ra



hm komischerweise läuft die demo bei mir gar nicht.. wenn ich setup.exe öffnen will kommt ne fehlermeldung: 
auf das angegebene Gerät, bzw. Pfad oder die Datei kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie verfügen eventuell nicht über ausreichende Berechtigungen, um auf das Element zugreifen zu können.

hat vll jemand ne idee?
(ich verwende Vista 32bit)


----------



## Blade89ra (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

hm komischerweise läuft die demo bei mir gar nicht.. wenn ich setup.exe öffnen will kommt ne fehlermeldung: 
auf das angegebene Gerät, bzw. Pfad oder die Datei kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie verfügen eventuell nicht über ausreichende Berechtigungen, um auf das Element zugreifen zu können.

hat vll jemand ne idee?
(ich verwende Vista 32bit) [/quote]

hi
villeicht musst du als admin eingeloggt sein probier das mal


----------



## WillSmith14 (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Blade89ra am 22.08.2007 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> hm komischerweise läuft die demo bei mir gar nicht.. wenn ich setup.exe öffnen will kommt ne fehlermeldung:
> auf das angegebene Gerät, bzw. Pfad oder die Datei kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie verfügen eventuell nicht über ausreichende Berechtigungen, um auf das Element zugreifen zu können.
> 
> hat vll jemand ne idee?
> (ich verwende Vista 32bit)



hi
villeicht musst du als admin eingeloggt sein probier das mal  [/quote]

ich bin als administrator angemeldet..

EDIT: ich habs jetzt hinbekommen! ich musste mein antivirenprogramm (AVG free) deaktivieren, jetzt gehts!
trotzdem thx for your help


----------



## WillSmith14 (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

so.. ich hab des game jetzt installiert!
beim intro hab ihc noch sound aber sobald ich selbst spielen kann habe ich keinen sound mehr! ich hab jetzt die vorherigen seiten nicht durchgelesen.. vll hatten schon mehrere das problem! weiß (mal wieder) einer rat?

greetZ matze

EDIT: im winxp sp2 kompatibilitätsmodus funktionierts auch mit sound


----------



## Razor (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				WillSmith14 am 22.08.2007 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin als administrator angemeldet..
> 
> EDIT: ich habs jetzt hinbekommen! ich musste mein antivirenprogramm (AVG free) deaktivieren, jetzt gehts!
> trotzdem thx for your help



Ich würde AVG jetzt wieder ativieren und mal durchscannen lassen.
Vor kurzem hatte ich das auch, dass ich "nicht die nötigen Rechte habe, darauf zuzugreifen" (bei mir wars der Gerätemanager und die Benutzerkontenverwaltung - trotz Adminanmeldung oO )
Da hatte ich mir nen Trojaner eingefangen.
Außerdem hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, das "Fake" Bioshock Demos im Umlauf sein sollen (besonders bei Rapidshare und co) die zwar ganz normal die Demo enthalten, aber in der Setup.exe auch noch nen Trojaner versteckt halten  :-o


----------



## Martinroessler (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 22.08.2007 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> alles multi.
> dann sicher auch per steam.



Also ich habs über Steam geladen. Es gibt da nur:

- Englisch
- Französisch
- Italienisch
- Spanisch

warum da jetzt kein deutsch dabei ist, ist mir ein rätsel


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (22. August 2007)

*AW:*

habs mir nochmal neugeladen von 4players, diesmal kein trojaner und mit setup.exe! damit brauch es keiner hochladen... hätte eh keiner gemacht, ich kenn euch doch!


----------



## Chemenu (22. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				SteGERSTENBERG am 22.08.2007 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> habs mir nochmal neugeladen von 4players, diesmal kein trojaner und mit setup.exe! damit brauch es keiner hochladen... hätte eh keiner gemacht, ich kenn euch doch!



Dauert ja auch ein paar Tage 1,8 GB hochzuladen.... 
..
.


----------



## MatadorKiller (23. August 2007)

*AW:*

Hab die Demo über Steam geladen. Macht einfach nur Bock das Game. Hatte mir vorher kaum gedanken darüber gemacht aber jetzt ist es schon zu gut wie gekauft


----------



## daJungmann (23. August 2007)

*AW:*

bei nvidea gibts die auch zum runter laden

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_bioshock_downloads.html


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (23. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Chemenu am 22.08.2007 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> SteGERSTENBERG am 22.08.2007 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit DSL 1000 immerhin ein paar Stunden, in denen die Leitung blockiert ist...schon sehr nervig!


----------



## Dario90 (23. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Martinroessler am 22.08.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.08.2007 10:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könntest du mir sagen wo ich die Spracheinstellungen finde


----------



## G4M3BOY (23. August 2007)

*AW:*

äh  wollt eig nur sagen : uuuuunbedingt auf 4players downloaden die demo  super geschwindigkeit (ohne jez schleichwerbung machen zu wollen^^)


----------



## usopia (23. August 2007)

*AW:*



			
				WillSmith14 am 22.08.2007 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> so.. ich hab des game jetzt installiert!
> beim intro hab ihc noch sound aber sobald ich selbst spielen kann habe ich keinen sound mehr! ich hab jetzt die vorherigen seiten nicht durchgelesen.. vll hatten schon mehrere das problem! weiß (mal wieder) einer rat?
> 
> greetZ matze
> ...


das Prob hatte ich auch. 5.1-Sound läuft bei mir nicht, ich hab dann auf Stereo umgestellt und dann funzte der Sound. Probier einfach mal ein paar Einstellungen aus!
Blöd is nur, daß nach jeder Änderung das Game neu gestartet werden muß.


----------



## Espirt (26. August 2007)

*AW:*

Hier ist noch ein LInk wo man die Demo mit voller Geschwindigkeit ziehen kann.

http://www.sc-base.de/board/filebase.php?fileid=60


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (3. September 2007)

*AW:*

auf der ersten seite beschrieb schon jemand das gleiche problem:

ich kann nach dem intro zu dem leuchtturm schwimmen, reingehen und fahre mit der "taucherglocke"...aber sobald er dann das "richtige" spiel lädt stürzt das spiel ab. "problembericht senden" etc....

gibts dafür eine lösung? hab zwar die demo schon im video gesehen, würde sie aber gerne mal selbst spielen. mein system steht in der sig und ich habe die hotfix-treiber installiert.

wäre super wenn jemand eine lösung hat!

- SteGER


----------



## Muehlenbichl (3. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				SteGERSTENBERG am 03.09.2007 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> auf der ersten seite beschrieb schon jemand das gleiche problem:
> 
> ich kann nach dem intro zu dem leuchtturm schwimmen, reingehen und fahre mit der "taucherglocke"...aber sobald er dann das "richtige" spiel lädt stürzt das spiel ab. "problembericht senden" etc....
> 
> ...



Also ich habe es dann mit dem Treiber _vor_ dem Hotfix-Treiber probiert, und dann gings.

Gruß


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (5. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 03.09.2007 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> SteGERSTENBERG am 03.09.2007 01:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm schade, habe das getestet...aber leider auch ohne erfolg. vielleicht muss ich mir die vollversion mal in der videothek leihen und testen ob die funktioniert...


----------



## Muehlenbichl (5. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				SteGERSTENBERG am 05.09.2007 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hm schade, habe das getestet...aber leider auch ohne erfolg. vielleicht muss ich mir die vollversion mal in der videothek leihen und testen ob die funktioniert...



Vlt. wärs noch ne Idee, die vorgegebenen Einstellungen ein bissel runter zu setzen, bzw. die Auflösung etwas nach unten zu korrigieren. Falls du einen WS-TFT hast: Da gabs wohl mal Probleme mit, soll aber inzwischen ein patch für da sein. Viel Glück.

Gruß


----------



## X-Bioshock-X (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Wo is der LInk zum download?


----------



## Muehlenbichl (11. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				X-Bioshock-X am 11.09.2007 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo is der LInk zum download?



Schau bei bei http://www.gamershell.com/download_20697.shtml oder auch bei http://www.4players.de/4players.php/download_info/PC-CDROM/Download/46320.html.

Gruß

PS Mit "Bioshock Demo"(Google), hättest du locker ein paar Ergebnisse bekommen 

PPS:Willkommen im Forum


----------



## X-Bioshock-X (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

thx...weil bei mir wird hier nicht der link angezeigt....nur der mit dem treiber


----------



## Xpert66 (12. September 2007)

*AW:*

Die Bioshock Demo ist da!
Als wenn sie heute erst erschienen ist...


----------



## studio-kiel (19. September 2007)

*AW:*

Wow - gerade die Demo durchgezockt. Zwar nicht unbedingt mein Lieblingsstil von Game (stehe nicht so auf Zombies und Aliens), aber was die Programmierer aus meinem Rechner rausholen, hat mich doch gewundert. Das sieht echt fett aus und endlich mal so, wie man es von den Screenshots her erwartet hat. Wasser und Lichteffekte en Masse! Mein E6600 mit 2GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-Ram (800er, CL5 - 5-5-5-12) und einer XFX 7900GT mit 256Mb hatte keinerlei Probleme mit den höchsten Einstellungen (natürlich nur DX9) und einer Auflösung von 1280x1024. Da bin ich wirklich gespannt, was mein PC mit der 8800GTS (640MB) und zwei weiteren GB Ram zaubert, die nächste Woche kommen. Vom Spiel an sich, war ich wirklich positiv überrascht, obwohl ich anfangs skeptisch war! Geniale Atmosphäre, sehr gute Synchro, die wunderbar detailierte Umwelt und dazu die gute Programmierung... Da komme ich tatsächlich in Versuchung mit das gesamte Game zu holen. TOP GAME


----------

